# Frostwire From Ports?



## cmanns (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay so I installed Frostwire, had a issue with needed the java time crud i got the zip and tossed it in /usr/ports/distfiles


```
Waiting one more second to get the ipAddress
This is what the networkManager grabbed ->
[B@4479b2
```
No matter what settings I do (No firewall) no router firewall, dmz mode, everything set to open. I just get that.

Any ideas ï¿½e


----------

